# Demotivational Posters...Funny as hell!



## xotoxi

Here's one to start the thread...


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## ItHappens

I don't know if it would be considered "de" motivational but my favorite features the Duggar Family of X kids and counting.

Duggars motivational image by witchy_nikki on Photobucket


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi

Here's one that I created...


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## ItHappens

goldcatt said:


>



I think that'd fit a number of members here.


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## Liability

goldcatt said:


>



He sounds a little nasal.

Maybe he caught a cold.


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## goldcatt

ItHappens said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that'd fit a number of members here.
Click to expand...


This too.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

goldcatt said:


>



YOu realize I will be using this every time we discuss Obama from now on?

So cool.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Baruch Menachem

There are several posters here who inspire this kind of response


----------



## Baruch Menachem




----------



## Baruch Menachem




----------



## xsited1

ItHappens said:


> I don't know if it would be considered "de" motivational but my favorite features the Duggar Family of X kids and counting.
> 
> Duggars motivational image by witchy_nikki on Photobucket



  They've been living in Little Rock while their youngest is in the hospital.  I would really like to meet them.  They seem to be one of the most well-adjusted and happy families on the planet.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Oddball




----------

